# Is this egg chalked?



## Alyssadaun (Aug 31, 2017)

Hello! My female Russian tortoise laid her second round of eggs 4 weeks ago today. The first batch was not fertile. 

She is about 5 years old and the male is about 6 years old. This is the egg...I don't believe it's fertile this time around either because it doesn't look like it chalked  would you agree? I candled it and did not see any veins either. It's been 4 weeks since today.


----------



## zovick (Sep 1, 2017)

If you aren't seeing any blood vessels at 4 weeks of incubation, the egg is most likely no good. In my experience, a blood spot and one or more blood vessels are visible at 3 weeks. I cannot tell from your picture if the egg is chalked or not. I think that more of a close-up would be needed to tell.

I am curious when you say her last "batch" was not fertile, how many eggs were there last time? And is this egg in the photo the only one she laid this time? Was it laid on top of the ground or in a nest that she dug?


----------

